# 86703- Billing with Modifier QW and 92



## corbett445 (Apr 19, 2017)

We are having issues billing 86703 with modifiers QW and 92. The denial we receive is something like Procedure code modifier for service rendered. I have looked everywhere thinking there may be an issue billing these two together but can't find anything to direct me.  Does anyone have any tips or resources that could help answer the question?


----------



## cgilliland (Apr 19, 2017)

What is the testing methodology you are using?  It may be that your test is not CLIA Waived, making the QW inappropriate.


----------



## corbett445 (Apr 19, 2017)

Clearview Complete HIV ½...CLIA waived for fingerstick and venous whole blood


----------

